# My HT set up



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Panasonic PT-AE1000U
120" Favi Motorized Screen
Emerson 42" LCD
Integra 7.9 Receiver
DIY Front stage (Peerless, Morel) 2) 8" 1)5 1/4" 1)Dome per
NHT VC-3 x1 
NHT Super One x4
Epik Empire Sub 
Vizio Blu Ray 
Phillips CD-950
Dual 721 Turntable
XBOX 360
Want List: Oppo Blu Ray


----------



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

How is the Favi screen working out for you? I am looking into the same screen but just haven't been sure. With that size have you noticed a lot of curling on the edges?


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

The screen has been great....good picture especially for the price I paid $180 shipped from eBay....curling has not been an issue but I keep mine down most of the time...I only noticed the curling when I was keeping it rolled up....only issue I have is that it has painted black edges instead of felt....the felt would have been nice and blocked the reflective light better but all in al a very nice screen....mine is the 120"


----------

